# Our poor little cat



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We went away for 7 days, returned on Tuesday to a pussy cat who couldn´t lift her head up and didn´t want to leave her basket. We found a cut on her neck. Took her to the vet who couldn´t find anything else wrong and thought it could be a neck muscles injury. She had an anti-biotic jab and tablets for 5 days. In the morning she was much improved, BUT--- taking anti-biotic meant no dairy products and when I am about she always asks for milk in the morning, 15 secs. in the microwave, won´t drink it if it´s any colder :smile2:
Today I thought I would get some soya milk for her to try, €1.85 a box and she turned her nose up at it. I tasted it and its so sweet, maybe I picked up the wrong one.
We´ll never know how she came by the injury. She has been outside sunbathing today and has jumped up onto her chair for the first time so she´s on the mend.
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Pleased to hear she is on the mend. cats are so independent can be worrying at times.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> Pleased to hear she is on the mend. cats are so independent can be worrying at times.
> 
> cabby


I always worry about her when we are away cabby even thought my neighbour feeds her and a friend pops in to see her every couple of days, but they can´t see the signs that she is not well, all they noticed was she didn´t come as soon as they arrived the way she normally does. Some people can read animals, others can´t, unfortunately. 
Tonight she jumped up onto the sofa with us, very pleased we were :smile2::grin2:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad she's getting better, very odd though, can she get out or is she kept in when you're away, maybe someone isn't so cat friendly, Hope I'm very wrong.

We had two lovely cats til they moved in with the kids, a rag doll and a moggy, rag doll came home one day with a hole in it's ear, air rifle pellet sized, a few days later she came home with it all torn she must have caught it on something, she didn't travel far as she's a nervous cat, so it must be someone we know.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear she has been unwell. Hopefully all will be resolved soon. Maybe she had an abcess (very common in cats - from other cat bites) that burst and left a hole??


Milk is not considered very good for cats now. You can, however, get special cat milk. I think it is made by Whiskas and I have seen it on supermarket shelves.


Glad she seems to be on the mend.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad she's Well again Jan

I always use goats milk for shadow on the odd occasion he has a bowl of milk

Used it for the pup too

I have a feeling that the special cats milk is a fortified goats milk

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Pardner, glad to hear puss is getting better. It's always a worry when they are ailing or hurt. I often think vets have to be cleverererer..erer than doctors, 'cos the patient can't describe the symptoms.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Wouldn´t this break your heart ?*

This is just one thing I love about our facts forum, thank you all for caring.

Look at the photo, wouldn´t it break your heart as it does mine. This is where she normally has her milk, in the utility room next to the dogs water. She stayed there for about half an hour this morning, every time I went near up came the tail and then round the table leg, purring her head off.
*(Patp *she is 12 years old and has always had cows milk so her inners are used to it, maybe any other milk would upset her, if she would drink it that is)
We also thought it may have been an abscess wound, but the vet said no.

*Kev *she has 2 cat doors, one to the shed the other into the workshop where her basket is, next to a radiator. She has a hopper with dried cat food in both places. Our neighbour gives her a packet of Felix every day, in the shed.
Most people in this little village have at least 1 cat, I am 99% sure no human would hurt her.
We do have Washbears and Marders (Racoons & Pine Martens) I don´t know if they would attack a cat.

*Tuggy pardner.*
We have always said that. I took a cat to our vet in England some years ago because he was just not well. I said to the vet in a cheeky way "now we´ll see how clever you are, he´s just not well and thats all I can tell you" Within seconds of feeling his tummy he diagnosed liver problem the liver was huge. I said goodbye to Whisky within minutes of the diagnoses because nothing could be done for him and I didn´t want him to suffer.

*Animals*, but I would never be without them.
Howsomever, we do not intend having another cat, there more worry than dogs.
Jan.
P.S. Sorry for the grainy picture AND I did fill the bucket with fresh water after


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> This is just one thing I love about our facts forum, thank you all for caring.
> 
> Look at the photo, wouldn´t it break your heart as it does mine. This is where she normally has her milk, in the utility room next to the dogs water. She stayed there for about half an hour this morning, every time I went near up came the tail and then round the table leg, purring her head off.
> *(Patp *she is 12 years old and has always had cows milk so her inners are used to it, maybe any other milk would upset her, if she would drink it that is)
> ...


Glad there are no suspect humans Jan, cept you of course.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Update on Manny cat*

The hole has healed nicely, but a couple of days after we visited the vet I felt a tiny scab and little lump on the back of her neck, we thought it was the beginning of an abscess because the fur started to fall out as if it was getting ready to burst. Suddenly it looked wet and sore so I bathed it with vetinary antiseptic. Today it looks horrible so off to the vet (another hour waiting time).
She has developed an allergy, anyones guess to what. Cortisone injection and tablets to take over the next 12 days, and bathing with the antiseptic only. Thank goodness its not a _no milk_ treatment, don´t think I could stand 12 days of her pleading little face .
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope she's back to normal soon Jan, nowt worse than a poorly pussy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday we took Manny cat for her Operation. She´s had quite a large area of skin removed from the back of her neck, poor little thing.
We brought her home at 3.30pm she was very drunk so she was kept in her basket all night, only let her out a few times to wander around, have a little food and invite her to use the cat tray. As she is a go where she likes cat, litter trays are not to her liking. As she was so dozy I don´t suppose she had a lot of control over things and she pee´d in her basket :surprise: Oh my how cats stink.
This morning she is still doppy, but she was able to jump up onto her chair and then onto the windowsill so she´s on the mend.
The skin has been sent to the lab, we will hear from them in about 10 days.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We hope all comes out well Jan.


----------

